# Need help with my baby Angels anyone local to Burlington,Miss,Oakville only please!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am asking any hobbyists who might be local to me Burlington, Hamilton,Mississauga, Oakville (sorry I don't have time to go into GTA area) if anyone can take care of my young Pinoy/Paraiba/Platinum pearlscale baby angels for me while I am away for a week (end of next week)

This would require taking them to your own house and hatching brine shrimp to feed them as well as doing the required water changes to keep them growing good. I can supply the brine shrimp eggs and flake food they are eating right now.

If anyone local to me could help me out I would be more than willing to share some of them in return. They are pea sized right now!

My daughter will take care of my other fish/shrimps etc, but she's not knowledgeable in handling baby Angels, so I would really like to find someone within a 20 mile radius of me who can take them home for a week to look after for me.

Let me know if anyone out there can help...many thanks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks to all who offered to help me out! I have found someone (previous customer of mine) who will look after the babies for me for the week.

Update:

The larger (now dime size) of these babies will be offered for sale when I get back. I have a few that are very dark Pinoy Zebras/Ghosts and also have some lighter Pinoy Zebras, and Pinoy Paraiba's from this mating.

Here's a very bad pic of some of them taken about a week ago, they are bigger now and are showing a lot of copper color which developes into blue as adults.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I volunteer to take care of all your shrimp if you put them in mmy home tanks...    !!!! lol


----------

